# Lucas Torreira



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2018)

Classe 1996, uruguaiano e faro del centrocampo della Sampdoria: Lucas Torreira si sta imponendo sempre di più come uno dei più interessanti giovani del nostro campionato. Portato in Italia dal Pescara nel 2014, il giocatore è un tipico centrocampista da impostazione del gioco, in grado di giocare come vertice basso o affiancato da compagni a cui spetta il compito di interdizione. Dopo una positiva annata di esordio coi doriani, quest'anno si sta consacrando, iniziando a trovare anche la via del gol, in particolare su punizione e dalla distanza.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Classe 1996, uruguaiano e faro del centrocampo della Sampdoria: Lucas Torreira si sta imponendo sempre di più come uno dei più interessanti giovani del nostro campionato. Portato in Italia dal Pescara nel 2014, il giocatore è un tipico centrocampista da impostazione del gioco, in grado di giocare come vertice basso o affiancato da compagni a cui spetta il compito di interdizione. Dopo una positiva annata di esordio coi doriani, quest'anno si sta consacrando, iniziando a trovare anche la via del gol, in particolare su punizione e dalla distanza.



Bel giocatore, non gli rubi palla a meno che non lo spari e ha un'intensità di gioco impressionante.
Centrocampista moderno.
Tutto il centrocampo della samp è in generale moderno per come è composto e come gioca.


----------



## juventino (15 Febbraio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bel giocatore, non gli rubi palla a meno che non lo spari e ha un'intensità di gioco impressionante.
> Centrocampista moderno.
> Tutto il centrocampo della samp è in generale moderno per come è composto e come gioca.



Fossi in voi piazzerei Biglia e punterei diretto su di lui. Per il momento non sembra ci siano squadre importanti concretamente interessate.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Fossi in voi piazzerei Biglia e punterei diretto su di lui. Per il momento non sembra ci siano squadre importanti concretamente interessate.



Biglia andrebbe tenuto comunque: se si allestisce una squadra solo di ragazzini non si vince mai.


----------



## jacky (15 Febbraio 2018)

Fortissimo e completo... inoltre è anche bello tosto e deciso!
Se la Samp è lì la metà del merito è sua.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Febbraio 2018)

Grandissimo prospetto.

Non avessimo Biglia sarebbe da prendere.

Ma avendo Lucas le priorità sono ben altre. prima di prendere un'alternativa a Biglia ci sono almeno altri 7 acquisti con priorità maggiore.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Febbraio 2018)

Per me finisce all'estero già quest'anno.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (15 Febbraio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Classe 1996, uruguaiano e faro del centrocampo della Sampdoria: Lucas Torreira si sta imponendo sempre di più come uno dei più interessanti giovani del nostro campionato. Portato in Italia dal Pescara nel 2014, il giocatore è un tipico centrocampista da impostazione del gioco, in grado di giocare come vertice basso o affiancato da compagni a cui spetta il compito di interdizione. Dopo una positiva annata di esordio coi doriani, quest'anno si sta consacrando, iniziando a trovare anche la via del gol, in particolare su punizione e dalla distanza.



Locatelli + 25 milioni e ci portiamo a casa un grande giocatore. Biglia avrà 32 anni quest'anno, e ahimè non può giocarle tutte.


----------



## koti (15 Febbraio 2018)

Per me è già più forte di Biglia, nonostante i soli 22 anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Febbraio 2018)

Come detto già da quest'estate, da prendere e farlo alternare con Biglia, dalla quale può imparare molto.


----------



## DrHouse (16 Febbraio 2018)

lo dicevo già lo scorso anno, quando quassù alcuni volevano riscattare Pasalic per 10 milioni: Torreira è un giocatore di livello.
tatticamente come Biglia, ordinato e con molta quantità, spero possa essere meglio crescendo.

peccato ora valga bei soldi, soprattutto dopo questo campionato con Giampaolo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Febbraio 2018)

Via Montolivo dentro lui. 

Bello sognare...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Febbraio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> lo dicevo già lo scorso anno, quando quassù alcuni volevano riscattare Pasalic per 10 milioni: Torreira è un giocatore di livello.
> tatticamente come Biglia, ordinato e con molta quantità, spero possa essere meglio crescendo.
> 
> peccato ora valga bei soldi, soprattutto dopo questo campionato con Giampaolo.



credo ci sia una clausola da 25 mil


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2018)

che rimpianto


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> che rimpianto



Mi pare ultimamente giochi poco, ricordo male?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Dicembre 2018)

titolare fisso nei gunners.


----------



## Heaven (3 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi pare ultimamente giochi poco, ricordo male?



Non proprio, sta diventando un pilastro dei gunners.


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non proprio, sta diventando un pilastro dei gunners.



lo è già.
Se vai ad offrirgli 50 milioni per comprarlo, come minimo si mettono a ridere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Dicembre 2018)

Si sapeva fosse forte, assurdo come nessuna tra Milan, Napoli, Inter e Roma lo abbia preso.
E ci aggiungerei anche la Lazio se avesse avuto il coraggio di vendere Savic.


----------



## Ambrole (9 Dicembre 2018)

Assurdo ragazzi...questo è un ottimo giocatore, che ha nel fisico l'unico suo limite, ma per tutto il resto è in giocatore top.
La differenza fra avere e non avere gente competente in società


----------



## Aron (9 Dicembre 2018)




----------



## Aron (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Assurdo ragazzi...questo è un ottimo giocatore, che ha nel fisico l'unico suo limite, ma per tutto il resto è in giocatore top.
> La differenza fra avere e non avere gente competente in società



L'han pagato 30 milioni.
Ora ne vale il doppio.

A parte un po' la Juve e in minima parte Napoli e Roma, lo scouting del calcio italiano è calato tantissimo. Uno dei tanti motivi per cui la Serie A e la Nazionale sono in declino.


----------



## Goro (9 Dicembre 2018)

E' fenomenale... Beato l'Arsenal che se lo gode


----------

